# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Προβλημα με θυρα USB ή με το ποντικι τι στο καλο ;

## thelos257

Καλησπερα σας εχω αντιμετοπισει ενα προβλημα το οποιο πραγματικα  πραγματικα ομως μου σπαζει τα νευρα και μου ερχεται να σπασω τον  υπολογιστη μου και ας εδωσα 1300 ευρω να τον φτιαξω πριν απο 2 χρονια  και ας ειναι τουμπανο.
	Οταν κουναγω το ποντικι COUGAR DEATHFIRE χανεται το ποντικι απο την  οθονη για κλασματα δευτερολεπτων και μετα ξανα εμφανιζεται και ακουγετε ο  ηχος απο τα ηχεια λες και αποσυνδεθηκε και συνδεθηκε ξανα πισω το USB.  Το δοκιμασα σε ολες τις θυρες ακομα και σε εξωτερικη θυρα με sub-h usb  το συνδεσα και το προβλημα παραμενει. Τι στο καλο ;

----------


## klik

Χαλασμενο καλώδιο ποντικού; τα στικακια εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα; η μητρικη ειναι turbox

----------


## thelos257

> Χαλασμενο καλώδιο ποντικού; τα στικακια εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα; η μητρικη ειναι turbox



Καλημερα φιλε μου η μητρικη μου ειναι αυτη που εχω στην υπογραφη μου απο κατω asrock h110m g/m.2
τα στικακια δεν παρουσιαζουν τετοιο προβλημα μονο το ποντικι σε ολες τις θυρες.

----------


## ganagnost02

Δοκιμασε ενα αλλο ποντικι, το πιο πιθανό ειναι αυτο που σου ειπε απο πανω ο φιλος κλικ,
το καλωδιο ή κ το ιδιο το ποντικι, μπορει να το τράβηξες να το πιεσες κτλ...

----------


## klik

Μου θυμισες ενα ανεκδοτο (οπου "δάχτυλο" βαλε ποντικι και το "παντου" αντιστοιχεί σε ολες τις 
Usb) 

Παει ενας σε εναν γιατρο και λεει γιατρε ποναω παντου! Ακουμπαω με το δαχτυλο μου τη μυτη μου και ποναω, ακουμπαω τοβ αγκώνα μου... ποναω , ακουμπαω το αυτι μου ... ποναω. Τι εχω γιατρε;
Σπασμενο δαχτυλο, 50€.

 :Smile:

----------


## thelos257

> Δοκιμασε ενα αλλο ποντικι, το πιο πιθανό ειναι αυτο που σου ειπε απο πανω ο φιλος κλικ,
> το καλωδιο ή κ το ιδιο το ποντικι, μπορει να το τράβηξες να το πιεσες κτλ...



Καλημερα θα αγορασω ενα φτηνο και θα δοκιμασω.

----------


## NikitasAnastasiadis

Μπορείς επίσης να δοκιμάσεις το ποντίκι σε ένα άλλο υπολογιστή.

----------


## manos_3

Δοκίμασες φλασάκι USB να δεις αν δουλεύει σε αυτή τη θύρα;;;;Το πληκτρολόγιο σου δουλεύει σε αυτή τη θύρα;;

----------

